# Horny Corn Snake?



## BMoynihan (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 7 year old male corn snake that until about 6 years ago used to live in the same tank as his sister. They had a few clutches of eggs, but I had to seperate them because I could not give both of them the time that they would need, plus the eggs were becoming difficult!

Anyway over the last few weeks he has become VERY active, constantly coming up to the take and moving very quick. He is impossible to handle and even bit me last week. Having looked around the net it appears as though he may just be horny! 

I feel really guilty now for splitting them, but it was the kindest thing to do! Anyway does any body know how long this will last? Or does anybody near Chester have a female snake that may be able to help??


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi.

I think you've done exactly the right thing in splitting them up. Snakes are naturally solitary and keeping them individually is preferred by the majority of keepers on here. 

You should find the randyness subsides over the next month or so... my male royal is in the same position, far too loved-up to worry about petty things such as eating.


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

No idea, but should you really be breeding brother and sister? i heard this can cause deformity in hatchings


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Youngy said:


> No idea, but should you really be breeding brother and sister? i heard this can cause deformity in hatchings


Not at all, not for several generations in some cases.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

rantasam said:


> Not at all, not for several generations in some cases.


 
agreed! is perectly normal to breed brother and sister! sister to father etc! this is how you get so many perfect snakes! it happenes evryday and no problems have been documented for several generations of doing so


----------

